# gas help please



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you experienced French/Spanish travellers, please help with a gas bottle query please....We have 2 blue type Calor gas bottles on the motorhome...are these available for replacement in France and Spain ?
If not what kind do we need....thanks

Paul and Gill


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

HI folks.
Short answer no!!
How long will you be away for? 
If your bottles are full before you go, will you need to change them?
If you go for long periods it might be worth investing in refillables, these you can fill at petrol stations.
That said, we used one 7kg bottle last year because we mostly have hook-ups. (we carry two)
As to buying french or spanish bottles, can't help i'm afraid.
But someone will be along shortly who can.

regards....nige


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive gone for refillable Gaslow bottles now but in the past have bought spanish and french bottles when our calor bottles have run out. Calor definately cant be exchanged over there but the small camping gas ones can be but its a dear way to buy gas.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gas Bottles*

Thanks for your advice
To answer the questions raised, We will have 2 full bottles when we go, and this should be enough, but in the event we run out just wondered what the sp was. I have heard that we will have to change the regulator, and buy a French/Spasnish bottle, but what do we do with it when the holiday is finished, what did you do with yours Tony? 2 x bottles should be enough, but Gill does like her cups 'o' tea !! What is this gaslow all about. Am I correct in thinking its more of a refillable tank than a bottle? where in Blighty do you fill them up? how do they compare cost wise , once we have bought the bottle, like what is the pay back for the conversion...flippin heck ! all these questions.......Thanks highwayman and Tony


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I think it will largely depend on how much you tour abroad. A number of people are now having gaslow refillable bottles fitted which with the adaptors for continental touring you can top up on a lot of the continent. Spain is not as geared up for this but I understand is improving. If you do a search for refillable gas bottles on the site it should give you lots of information. The gaslow bottles are not cheap but I fitted them for convenience, I now longer have to lift them in an out of the locker and can top them up in many garages both home and abroad.
Good luck
Ian


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Like Ian says it will depend how much you are likely to use your van. I fitted the Gaslow system for convenience and am able to refill it mostly anywhere where they sell LPG / GPL. Spain is the worst country with only a couple of dozen garages maybe in total. There are garages all over France and the UK that sell it as you have probably noticed. The gas works out considerably cheaper like this when you have your own refillable bottles. I still have the bottle I bought in spain on my last trip and will have to return it next time, Im still using the gas in it on our home BBQ just to use it up.
I bought two large gaslow bottles before I went round Germany last summer for five weeks and managed to get home without needing to refill them.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok , thanks to you both, for all your help....I will look into this and see who is a dealer in my area
Hope to meet you some time ..I owe you a drink
Regards
Paul


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like to join this topic. I am new to this game. We have a 11kg gas bottle - red, I think it is Propane and space for another one. We plan on traveling in France this summer for a month and would like to know what I should buy. Should I wait to get to France and buy one there? How do you fill them up at a petrol station? We also intend to go to Spain next year but understand its not so good there. What about camp sites? Are they not geared up?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello there,

What are you using to consume gas?

We are looking at getting a Gaslow system as we winter a lot. However, at the moment when we go to France or Spain, we simply take 2 bottles of calor and carry one of these.... >click Me<.

If we think we are running low, want to save the gas in the bottles or just in-case we run out we pop the kettle on it.

Always handy to have and you can pick them up for under £15.

Hope this helps

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello

I note your comments about "the Mrs. liker her cup of tea". LOL

Take a small electric kettle with you. I have a low wattage thing that cost about £8 in Argos. Saves using the gas, but as I am on a site where I pay for electric as I use it, it matters neither one way or the other whether I use gas or electric.

Russell


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Sorry for butting in on this post. I am thinking of fitting Gaslow bottles but as we will be staying up to 3 months in Spain I am wondering what the LPG availability is like (Autogas).
Has anyone got some experience or advice.
Kind Regards,
Sennen523.


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

What is Gaslow?
We will be using gas for the fridge and the barbe I suppose. Maybe the Truma central heating if it gets cold. No idea haw long a 11kg bottle lasts.
It says ENERGAS LPG on my bottle. and its red so presume it is propane. Do all gas appliances such as fridge and barbe run the same whether Butane or Propane?


----------

